# Windshield Wiper/Washer Issue



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

thebrianhem said:


> Hello! I am new here but have had my Cruze for a year now.
> 
> So the problem I am having is that when pulling the lever to wash my windshield, nothing happens. Nothing sprays out and the wipers do not activate.
> 
> ...


Have you tried poking a pin into the sprayer orifices? Often it’s as simple as dried crud built up in the sprayer nozzles.

Edit: If the wipers are not moving and fuses are good, it’s likely either the switch or the pump motor. If you confirm both washer pump motor and wiper motors are not working, seems to point to a defect in the switch or less likely the wiring harness.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

My first guess would be the stalk/switch due to nothing happening when activated. Do the other functions still work(high, low, delay)?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Please check to see that your reservoir is filled with windshield washer fluid.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking Jondaytona is on the right track since there is no wiper operation (two to three sweeps after release).....the function is not seperatly fused.

Rob


----------

